# Eulogy Verses



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 17, 2006)

My mother is writting a eulogy for emmy and asked me to find some verses. Does anyone know of any verses pertaining to a child,little girl, or person passing that would be appropriate?


----------



## reformedman (Nov 6, 2006)

```
[B][U]Ecclesiastes 7:2[/U][/B]
[B]1.[/B] A good name is better than a good ointment, and the day of one's death is better than the day of one's birth. 

[B]2.[/B] It is better to go to a house of mourning than to go to a house of feasting, because that is the end of every man, and the living takes it to heart.
```

My pastor preached this at a funeral once, it was astoundingly enlightening to the many that heard it. It brought tears to the eyes of many more than when they were sitting there listening to the eulogies of the family. The message stirred many unrepentant hearts that evening. I hope it helps. The message was about 30 minutes and referred to a self examination of the security that one supposes they have. It was similar to the analytical perception requested by Edwards at NorthHampton to his rebellious and self-righteous listeners.


----------

